# Northern Shoveler



## jbeall (Feb 1, 2010)

Does anybody have any ideas for a shoveler mount?  I bagged what appears to be a drake shoveler but it had some brown and white feathers along it's neck instead of the just kind of all white.  I thought it was a female maybe at first, but it has all of the color of a female.  I don't have a picture of it i will try to get one on here later.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 1, 2010)

not trying to rain on your party, but i believe you would be happier if you waited until you bagged yourself a mature bird, would look much better on the wall


----------



## mallardk (Feb 1, 2010)

*If unsure*

I agree, sounds like a juvie, would wait on a mature one.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Feb 1, 2010)

These are not my work, but here is some pictures of a full plumbed Shoveler and some ideas for a mount.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2010)

Good lookin birds for sure but not so great to eat.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 1, 2010)

01Foreman400 said:


> Good lookin birds for sure but not so great to eat.



they aint that bad


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 1, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> they aint that bad



I'll 2nd that we grilled 4 mallards & a spoonie could'nt tell the diff....could of been the 12 BL before hand though


----------



## GTN (Feb 1, 2010)

I vote the BL's made em worth eatin


----------



## jbeall (Feb 1, 2010)

i think it might have been a juvie too, but this late in the season he should have been in full plumage.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 1, 2010)

some young birds never make it too full plumage during their first year.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Feb 1, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> they aint that bad



depends on where you kill em. The birds out west that have been feeding on all kinds of grain taste better than the birds around here.


----------

